# RBW's Great Winter Raft Sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We are offering 15 to 20% off on these select rafts while supplies last. Choose from either a raft package with frame or raft only. Call us to discuss options.
719.539.9323


*Hyside 13' Outfitter w/ Trout Slayer*

All the bells and whistles you'd expect from Hyside rafts. With four main chambers, triple bonded seams and urethane bottom chafers, you can't beat this 6-8 passenger workhorse. It's the perfect size for a 3 man fishing rig, with plenty of cargo space, yet narrow enough to sneak into your favorite spots. The custom Trout Slayer frame provides the ultimate fishing platform and is guaranteed to make your friends jealous.










*Hyside Mini-Max w/ 3 Bay Frame*

The 10.5' Mini-Max is the most versatile little boat you can find. Small enough for low water trips, yet big enough to R-4 with comfort and extra gear. It also makes a sporty and nimble 2 man fishing rig. The custom 3 Bay frame allows you to carry a cooler and dry box for your liquid and dry needs while keeping the weight to a minimum. This is the RBW's staff favorite!










*AIRE Super Puma w/ Trout Slayer*

The 13' Aire Super Puma is a larger version of the Puma, offering more space for friends and gear. A continuous-curve design, short waterline and narrow width make this a highly maneuverable boat. The custom Trout Slayer frame provides all the comfort and convenience you'll need to get your fish on!










*NRS 13' Otter w/ 4 Bay Frame*

The 13' NRS Otter is a perfect all around raft. You can paddle it with up to eight crew members or load it up for a weekend trip. The custom 4 Bay frame allows you to bring as much gear as you can handle and the double diamond running boards make moving about a breeze.










*NRS 13' Otter w/ Trout Slayer *

The 13' NRS Otter is a perfect all around raft. You can paddle it with up to eight crew members or load it up for a weekend trip. The custom Trout Slayer frame is the ultimate in form and function. It has been thoughtfully designed to include storage, access, and ease of movement.










*RMR 13' w/ Stone Fly Frame*

Considered the Swiss Army Knife of the RMR fleet. Whether you are interested in fishing, paddling or doing overnights, the SB-130 is able to take on all types of whitewater. It's small enough to R2 with your best friend yet big enough for a crew of 6. The custom Stone Fly frame sets you up to reel in fish with ease and grace.


----------

